# Thinking of Possibly a New Pressure Washer



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I currently have a Nilfisk c110  pressure washer, and looking back through my Amazon order history, I got it in July 2011 and paid just £50 for it!

Prior to the Nilfisk, I went through a series of Karchers, but they never lasted more than a couple of years. Hence why I changed to Nilfisk. I do however use Karcher accessories as at the time, I already had a 10m extension, plus the snow foam lance etc, so it was more cost effective to put an adapter on the Nilfisk to accept a Karcher hose. I can't remember what models, but no doubt some of the entry level ones TBH.

So, here we are, almost 8 and half years later, and the Nilfisk is doing well. To be honest the only annoyance is that it pulses. However, it's been pulsing for 2 or 3 years and from what I read on the interwebs, it seems common. So other than having to switch it off when talking to the camera, I can kinda live with it. I also put hot water through it now and again - mainly in the winter as I've been experimenting if hot water makes snow foam a little thicker.

All that said, I have been considering replacing it for something a little more heavy duty. No real reason to change TBH, I guess I just think with all the videos I make, I should have something with more grunt. I assume "more grunt" would probably also improve some things such as snow foam?

I'll probably stick with this until it dies (if it ever does), however, in the meantime, what would you suggest I replace it with when the time comes?


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I've just bought the Silverline 943676 pressure washer as an emergency replacement, I'm pleasantly surprised and won't be replacing it unless it goes wrong, I managed to keep all my Karcher tools and 1/4QR tools by buying an M14 to M22 adapter.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Just purchased a Proffesional Karcher HD 5/12 as a replacement for my old Karcher.
This has some proper grunt and is proper made.


----------



## Davis1888 (May 11, 2019)

I purchased a Kranzle K1152tst about 6 months ago after my Karcher gave in, truly excellent piece of kit. Had to buy a good few bits of pieces for it like M200 short gun, swivel connections, snow foam attachment, etc. It’s not cheap but you pay for what you get these days with pressure washers I think, they don’t make them like they used to.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Davis1888 said:


> I purchased a Kranzle K1152tst about 6 months ago after my Karcher gave in, truly excellent piece of kit. Had to buy a good few bits of pieces for it like M200 short gun, swivel connections, snow foam attachment, etc. It's not cheap but you pay for what you get these days with pressure washers I think, they don't make them like they used to.


Ditto this - these are serious machines - I don't expect to buy another machine for many years.

Flow rate is very important for cleaning power. 10 litres per minute machines are sooooo much better that 7 l/min :thumb:


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

As above I got the 1152TST 12 months ago complete with the Q washers Obsessed trigger/lance set up and a few other bits and pieces, can't fault it apart from the weight, it's a bit of a lump if steps are involved and the price £850 :doublesho


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

You can buy a refurbished Karcher K4 full control for under £100 from the outlet.
Add the 12 month warranty for some peace of mind at £11.

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/subcat.asp?mID=Pressure-Washers&sID=K4-Pressure-Washers


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

All comes down to your budget really and how much you are prepared to spend on one. I have had a Kranzle K7 for 8 years now, its had a hard life to be honest. I have only had it serviced twice and changed the oil 4 times in the life of the machine the only thing that had gone wrong with it was a split power cable (replaced it and all working fine) over the 8 years it doesn't owe me anything and I would happily buy another one.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> All comes down to your budget really and how much you are prepared to spend on one. I have had a Kranzle K7 for 8 years now, its had a hard life to be honest. I have only had it serviced twice and changed the oil 4 times in the life of the machine the only thing that had gone wrong with it was a split power cable (replaced it and all working fine) over the 8 years it doesn't owe me anything and I would happily buy another one.


I've always considered a K7, it's just the price of them!

As I say, at the moment I'm just keeping my eye out. Until this dies, I'll stick with it.

Funnily enough, whilst browsing Instagram last night, I see Big Boi now do a pressure washer.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Someone on another forum is raving about these:
https://www.directhoses.net/collect...asher-upgraded-wire-reinforced-hose-quick-fit

Dont know if anyone alse can comment. Looks like a good piece of kit.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

get another 110 keep a eye out for deals black friday soon


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a C110 (2nd one) and it pulses a bit too, also starting to whine a bit when stopping. Been looking at a possible replacement also, and would love a Kranzle. Those things look like they're built like tanks! Unfortunately don't have the budget for one, so it's either another Nilfisk, or a Karcher. I have an 8m hose for my current one and find it incredibly useful so would need to factor in one for the Karcher if I ended up changing brand. Seeing what the Black Friday deals have to offer before making a decision

Edit: I've also just found this hose which seems to be a bargain for a 10m hose and gets good reviews


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

What about the home use kranzle machine the K1050p
https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/kranzle-k1050p-home-use-high-pressure-washer/

Keeps the cost down but has the kranzle name and solid build that goes with it plus the price reasonable, use the discount with elite and get abit more knocked off too.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

RS3 said:


> Someone on another forum is raving about these:
> https://www.directhoses.net/collect...asher-upgraded-wire-reinforced-hose-quick-fit
> 
> Dont know if anyone alse can comment. Looks like a good piece of kit.


Recent posts indicate that there is some minor issues with this


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Peirre said:


> Recent posts indicate that there is some minor issues with this


Can you please point this post out as I was thinking this will be my xmas present.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

RS3 said:


> Can you please point this post out as I was thinking this will be my xmas present.


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410064


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

M4TT17 said:


> I have an 8m hose for my current one and find it incredibly useful so would need to factor in one for the Karcher if I ended up changing brand. Seeing what the Black Friday deals have to offer before making a decision


As mentioned above, I was a little invested into Karcher when I switched to Nilfisk. I had a 10m extension hose, foam lance etc.... Rather than buy a new extension and replacement lance attachment, I bought an adapter for the pressure washer that allowed a Karcher hose to connect to a Nilfisk PW.

To this day, I still use karcher hoses, guns, lances etc.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

RandomlySet said:


> I bought an adapter for the pressure washer that allowed a Karcher hose to connect to a Nilfisk PW.


I must have mis read this, didn't even know that was possible. Good to know, thanks


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I was a Nilfisk 110 user for years and couldn't fault it. Last year it started pulsing when the trigger wasn't pressed (there was a slight leak from inside the unit). I persevered and looked at all-sorts of options. Karcher, Nilfisk E145 Nilfisk P150 etc but eventually decided that you only live once and bought myself a brand new Kranzle K1152TST from Germany for the bargain price of £479.24 it's been like night and day in comparison to the Nilfisk.

If I were to buy again I wouldn't hesitate to go for something like a Kranzle K10 etc.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

My two penneth and written a few times on this common question.
In the whole (not always) I believe you get what you pay for. Cost is always a concern for most of us mere mortals. 
I don't do cheap, it's a hard long lesson to learn why. But I do like good value. I am a lover of good tools equipment too. Been there done that cheap gear, just about always regretted it more than not.
I saved my shekels and bought the Kranzle Hobby just over €grand and then later the k1050P later.
Zero regrets, no job not covered by these.
Quality? Blinding machines, true brand leaders and typical german build.
Love these machines and sure to out-live me.
Had a Karcher for ages and do I miss that plastic flimsy build? No.
Do I miss taking it for repair, as well as my time fixing it? No.
Do I miss it falling over all the time? No.:wall:
Karchers are better now I admit, but "They ain't in the same league as a Kranzle". 
They are not bundles more either. :thumb:

Quick tip. Go shopping on German sites and it works out cheaper even with shipping, something many unaware of.
Warranty. No difference, just another scaremongering excuse.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Mad Ad said:


> All comes down to your budget really and how much you are prepared to spend on one. I have had a Kranzle K7 for 8 years now, its had a hard life to be honest. I have only had it serviced twice and changed the oil 4 times in the life of the machine the only thing that had gone wrong with it was a split power cable (replaced it and all working fine) over the 8 years it doesn't owe me anything and I would happily buy another one.


No way, I'm changing the oil every couple of weeks at the moment! It seems to turn milky very quick for me now. Maybe it needs a service. Where did you get yours serviced?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Bug Sponge said:


> No way, I'm changing the oil every couple of weeks at the moment! It seems to turn milky very quick for me now. Maybe it needs a service. Where did you get yours serviced?


Definitely should not be changing the oil every few weeks, might be a seal gone somewhere and the water is getting in with the oil. For servicing depending where you are in the country but I have linked the kranzle dealer where you should be able to get it serviced
http://www.kranzle.co.uk/english/84A.htm


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Bought the kranzle 1152 used it maybe 5 times didn't like cold washers much as its grief getting the buckets filled with hot water from inside the house, as I had a hot wash lavor previously that which lasted 7 or 8 years so same m22 fittings for lance, hose etc.
Not seen daylight since I bought a lavor Mississippi which is also a hot washer which I will say is superb up to 90 degrees temp and good flow rates and not too bad on diesel with the same m22 fittings and similar quality pump and motor as the kranzle.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Mad Ad said:


> Definitely should not be changing the oil every few weeks, might be a seal gone somewhere and the water is getting in with the oil. For servicing depending where you are in the country but I have linked the kranzle dealer where you should be able to get it serviced
> http://www.kranzle.co.uk/english/84A.htm


I have started getting occasional drips from the seals so I'll get it booked in. Cheers


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like the time is almost up for the C110. Pulsing more than ever earlier. Also didn't feel like it was giving full pressure


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

RandomlySet said:


> Looks like the time is almost up for the C110. Pulsing more than ever earlier. Also didn't feel like it was giving full pressure


Yo, one last try. Before you do that, strongly urge you to really consider the Kranzle. 1152 is expensive but it will do a lot, but look at the 1050P if your main work is lighter and for cars. 
There is no better established manufacturer. Not saying best, hate that term, too subjective. But you wont be buying twice and that is a dot on the card.:thumb:
Have you seen anyone on here diss a Kranzle?


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

The 1152 is the best detailing thing I've ever bought!

If I could static mount a washer I'd have gone for the K10.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

I’ve just moved from a Nilfisk ( after it broke) to a Kranzle K10 TS short trigger. 
It’s in a different league!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone with a K7/10; do you move it out of the garage/shed every time you use it or do you all have them mounted/stored someone in a permanent location? The reason I ask is because between the garage and where I wash the car there is about 2 car lengths. The garage is a car length behind a set of gates. From the gates to the end of my drive measure 2 car lengths. I wash the car at the end of the drive (as the drive runs up the side of the house).... So I guess what I'm saying is, would it be better to have a model with wheels, or is picking up the K7/10 not that much of an effort everytime?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

The quantity of water you get out of these machines is brilliant Mat. So much easier rinsing down a vehicle with one compared to the little jobbies. You will not regret it. They're heavy though - like carrying a big bag of play sand.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> The quantity of water you get out of these machines is brilliant Mat. So much easier rinsing down a vehicle with one compared to the little jobbies. You will not regret it. They're heavy though - like carrying a big bag of play sand.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

RandomlySet said:


> Anyone with a K7/10; do you move it out of the garage/shed every time you use it or do you all have them mounted/stored someone in a permanent location? The reason I ask is because between the garage and where I wash the car there is about 2 car lengths. The garage is a car length behind a set of gates. From the gates to the end of my drive measure 2 car lengths. I wash the car at the end of the drive (as the drive runs up the side of the house).... So I guess what I'm saying is, would it be better to have a model with wheels, or is picking up the K7/10 not that much of an effort everytime?


You are a young fit man - (ooh err! :doublesho) You will have no problem carrying a K7 or K10. Yes they are heavy, but it is not a sack of coal.

Unless you want to go mobile or run from a water tank, go for the K10. I have a K7 and then bought a K1152 TST, the difference in cleaning power of 10 /min flow versus 7 l/min is noticeable.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> ...the difference in cleaning power of 10 /min flow versus 7 l/min is noticeable.


This 👆


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The last couple of weekend the Pressure Washer has been acting up, so I finally bit the bullet and took delivery of this beast last week


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Very nice, Mat...and a beast indeed, very envious to say the least.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Good stuff Mat. You know it makes sense!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers guys.... Can't wait to give it a try, and hopefully be the last one I ever buy :lol:


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

my c110 nilfisk is on its way out , what do you think .?

https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/product.asp?ID=16380

a suitable replacement or shall i just get another 110?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

steve67 said:


> my c110 nilfisk is on its way out , what do you think .? a suitable replacement or shall i just get another 110?


What do I think?
I think read this thread and see where it went, as that is the way to go.
If this is not an option due to the cost, there is not much you can do different for now but buy the same.
That Kranzle Matt has will still be running better than most others, while others will have bought twice of three times maybe more. That's why they are more expensive, they are that good in every aspect :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Used the Kranzle for the first time this weekend! Love it! 

The hose is about 2-3 meter longer than the one I had on my Nilfisk, meaning I can leave it behind the gate, and the power cable goes straigh to the mains rather than having to get an extension out (still have to drag it out the garage though). I dare say a 20m hose would mean I can leave it in the garage permanently.


----------



## jackso11 (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how the Kranzle k7/k10/k1152 compare to the nilfisk P150.2?


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

To me that's like comparing a Dacia to a Mercedes.

They will both do the same job but I know which I'd rather have ;-)


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Itstony said:


> Yo, one last try. Before you do that, strongly urge you to really consider the Kranzle. 1152 is expensive but it will do a lot, but look at the 1050P if your main work is lighter and for cars.
> There is no better established manufacturer. Not saying best, hate that term, too subjective. But you wont be buying twice and that is a dot on the card.:thumb:
> Have you seen anyone on here diss a Kranzle?


"Yo" and "Dis" .. I'm seeing a whole different side to you Itstony.


----------



## jackso11 (Jun 22, 2010)

minimadmotorman said:


> To me that's like comparing a Dacia to a Mercedes.
> 
> They will both do the same job but I know which I'd rather have ;-)


Thanks for that, but that means nothing to me.

To me it's like comparing a nilfisk p150.2 which I have had for a long time and think is brilliant but have had parts go wrong and repairs needed....to a kranzle, which I have no idea what they are like other than people saying they are great.

I want to know from someone who has used both what they are actually like to use, is the pressure/amount of water that comes out of them comparable? Because I also have a Kat her with the exact same specs as the nilfisk and it is absolute dog poo.


----------

